# 97 Chevy Cavalier Transmission cooler lines



## jojogoal4 (Dec 7, 2009)

I am trying to replace my Transmission cooler lines and i am having trouble replacing the one (out line) attached to the radiator. I heard that i need to replace the radiator itself just for this line. is that true or could anyone help me out and tell me an easy way to do it? thank you


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I don't know cavaliers that well, but on the radiator, you should see two big hoses going to it, and two small ones. Look at how the small ones connect. Most are just rubber hoses that are clamped onto the radiator. If that is the case you can just change them.

Well, I just looked at autozone at the pictures of the lines, it looks like they unscrew and you can just change the lines.
So look at the radiator where it connects, and you should see them. They can be tough to get to, and it might be easier to remove the radiator first, or at least loosen it up. But you should still be able to do it. Just remember that you can look from the bottom of the car as well as the top. Sometimes it might be easier to get one or both lines from below. Just remember that some fluids will drip when you take them off, so be ready with a pan. 

I would look at the condition of the radiator anyway, They are more expensive, but if it fails, it can be costly.

If you are going to be changing the lines you might want to change the trans fluid and filter as well.
Just make sure the fluid isn't brown or burnt smelling first. Always make sure the fluid is fairly clean, it can be darker, but you shouldn't really see anything in it


----------



## jojogoal4 (Dec 7, 2009)

I got it off thank you for your help!! one last question though where exactly is the transmission filter located? if u kno?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The filter will be located within the tranny. The pan will need to be removed... no fun!!

Many auto parts stores will carry what you need to change the tranny filter. I use NAPA as an example only because I am familiar with browsing their site.

http://www.napaonline.com/Search/Detail.aspx?A=ATP17821_0121500210&An=599001+101997+50012+2012016

Don't forget the correct tranny fluid!! It should be Dexron but unsure of type. I do mainly Ford maintenance and Ford has a completely different fluid.....Mercon V is the latest type (last time I checked).


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Check the Owners manual, see what it says you should use. If you prefer, you can get it from the dealer probably, it would just cost more money. But if you get it from an autoparts store just make sure it says that it is compatible with the fluid it says in the manual. 
Like with the Chrysler we have, we spent the little extra on the fluid just so it was designed for Chrysler transmissions since they seem to be picker. You have a gm, so it should be fairly easy to get one.

It does cost a little more to do all of this, but it will make sure your transmission will last longer and work better.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

SABL said:


> The filter will be located within the tranny. The pan will need to be removed... no fun!!
> 
> Many auto parts stores will carry what you need to change the tranny filter. I use NAPA as an example only because I am familiar with browsing their site.
> 
> ...



A 97 SHOULD be Dextron 2 or Dextron 3 General Motors has a tendency to make their trannys to be bale to use newer fluid on older ones but not older fluid in newer ones.

And since you do Fords  when I finally get a new City truck I might be pming you about stuff, since this website knows more about the truck I don't even have yet than the people who are supposed to be ordering it.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

In some (if not all ) cases, the newer types are engineered to remedy unforeseen problems that develop in the new tranny designs. I forget which type was in my 93 E250 with the E40D tranny, but it developed OverDrive shudder at the 55k (odometer not speedometer) mark and the solution was to flush and fill with Mercon V. The use of additives?? :4-thatsba My son used one in his 95 E350 (E40D again) because of high mileage and thought it might be a good idea. Guess what happened and what he had to do to cure it?? Yep, OD shudder and drain and fill with Mercon V....:laugh:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

That's just like my old 76 C-10, as long as it was Dex that trannie couldn't care less, the 05 Malibu has a warning label on it to NOT use any thing before Dextron 3 or else serious transmission damage will result.


----------

